# Bari fc looking to play in spain



## bari fc (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello/olla...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bari fc said:


> Hello/olla...


Welcome to the forum

Bari, thats a downloadable file and I'm sure as hell not going to open it, you being a new poster here .... nothing personal

Maybe you could tell us what it is you want of us in the normal way on a forum


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Strav I think he put it in the file because it has his email address in it. Just to help Bari out here it is:

Hello/olla....

Hope all is well, we are a football team in london, we want to come to spain and play a friendly in may... Is there anyone you would know who can help us???? Please let me know asap via [email protected]

gracias

Bari would be good to know what age and level. I remember playing a game in spain. One team were all under 1.8 meters the eldest being 19. The other had an average age of more than 25 and despite a few beer bellies they included two former semi pros. At half time it was 8-0. We split the teams up and had an enjoyable kick around second half. Great fun despite the mismatch.

Hope someone can help him as it would be a few more sheckels in the spanish economy


----------



## bari fc (Feb 5, 2010)

*Bari fc*



nigele2 said:


> strav i think he put it in the file because it has his email address in it. Just to help bari out here it is:
> 
> Hello/olla....
> 
> ...


the age group is over 18, please if you know any contacts please foward it to me


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Steve Hall will probably help on this one??????????????? He's the football chap isnt he?? and I think he's got acquaintances who do this sort of thing??

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Steve Hall will probably help on this one??????????????? He's the football chap isnt he?? and I think he's got acquaintances who do this sort of thing??
> 
> Jo xxx


You think Steve has contacts at Barcelona or Valencia FC?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> You think Steve has contacts at Barcelona or Valencia FC?


Of course!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

He has contacts at both Valencia and Barca although I fear Bari may not be up the standard of their C teams. You will see them at Home | The Shirt - Forget me not 2009/10 

May is a difficult month as teams may be involved in promotion/relegation but I am sure we can sort something. Let me know what league you play in in Lodon and I´ll start asking some questions here. Where do you want to play? Have you got accommodation? 

Do us all a favour and delete the file attachment


----------



## bari fc (Feb 5, 2010)

morning steve, we want to come down any time end of may beginning of june, we play in a league called independent sunday league, we want the team to come down for the weekend, can you find us accomodation, where and who we play doesnt matter as long as they have got a ground and some good facilities and are decent footballers, please notify me asap.thankyou
ps i dont know how i got that attachment, sorry its my first time on this site.


----------

